# Thetford locker catches



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The bottom catch would not release properly when you pressed the button.

Unscrewed it from the inside and everything fell out, the whole mechanism, bits of plastic, 3 springs.

Thought ''Ah I,ll unscrew the top catch to see how it fits together''

All the bleeding lot fell out of that too :lol: 

Took a while to work out how they go together, a bit awkward to do too.

What you thought was a couple of minutes job turns into over an hour.

Anybody else had the same problem?

Paul.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No.

The problem I have is tea over my keyboard after reading your first 4 lines! :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tugboat said:


> No.
> 
> The problem I have is tea over my keyboard after reading your first 4 lines! :lol:


Yes I can laugh about it now Tugboat.

I can tell you though at the time its a good job there wasn't a swear box in the vicinity, even the wife came out of the house :lol:

Hope your computer is ok.

Paul.


----------

